# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Estrelas >  Ophiothrix fragilis

## Julio Macieira

_

Ophiothrix fragilis_

----------


## Carlos Conde

Família: Ophiothrix
Alimentação: omnivoro, zooplankton, camarões 
Tamanho máximo aproximado: 25 cm
Côr: verde, amarelo
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): necessita pouco espaço
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 1
Agressividade intra-espécie: 
(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4 ( Quanto maior mais agressivo, pode atacar pequenos peixes menos atentos

----------


## António Paes

Carlos, o da tua foto parece-me ser mais o Ophiarachna incrassata, cuidado ao mantê-lo com peixes pequenos

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Fiz uma pesquisa pelo nome que deste é mais parecida com essa.
Em relação aos peixes pequenos, já tinha mencionado, acho que 
já me desapareceram alguns peixes pequenos.
O que eu acho estranho é que a salaria está muitas vezes em cima dela.

Se calhar é melhor abrir outro topico com esta especie.  :SbOk2:

----------

